# Bringing Chrome to life



## sgtsteve (Apr 10, 2008)

You can clean off most dirt and light rust by using a piece of fine wool and lightly rubbing the surface. I like to use SOS pads, which also provides a soap when soaked with water. When finished, rinse off the soap, and wait until it dries then go over it with your favorite chrome polish. For polish, I like to use Wenol.


----------

